# Wonder Women Pink Power MSF



## afulton (Mar 8, 2011)

How are you using this?  I absolutely love the Golden Lariat MSF, but I can seem to rock Pink Power.  Please any suggestions or did I waste my $$$?  Thanks!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 8, 2011)

I can't seem to rock the PP either.  I love how GL makes my cheeks pop, but PP just looks chalky and the brown doesn't show up.  I haven't seen how any of the other woc are wearing it.

  	I am NC44/45


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Mar 14, 2011)

I've been putting it over some of my CCBs (Virgin Isle, Madly Magenta) and it's worked pretty good to highlight.  I can rock this better than the Golden Lariat.  The orange in it made me look awful.


----------

